# SPL DK2-620



## BossBass242 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey everyone. I'm new here and have a quick question. I have an SPL DK2-620 and wanted to know if it will work with a pair of Kicker 10C122 subs. Thanks for any help.


----------

